# Snatch Grip Deads for Hamstrings



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm looking to rotate hamstring exercises and am considering snatch grip deads as my primary on hamstring day (would replace RDLs). 

Any experience using SGDs to target hammies?

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2014)

SGD's work a lot like regular pulls for me with a lot of extra umph in my lats.

Ever try pulling sumo? Sometimes I use to those for assistance work and they hit my hams and ass a lot harder then conventional pulls.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 25, 2014)

they hit my glutes and hams hard since I have to get under the bar farther.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> SGD's work a lot like regular pulls for me with a lot of extra umph in my lats.
> 
> Ever try pulling sumo? Sometimes I use to those for assistance work and they hit my hams and ass a lot harder then conventional pulls.



I've pulled sumo, might be a good sub / asst lift to focus on hamstrings as well (or in addition to SGDs). Good call.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> they hit my glutes and hams hard since I have to get under the bar farther.



Thats what I'm going for exactly.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Thats what I'm going for exactly.





Start light though. I don't know what you pull but I go with like 225 snatch grip. When you reach out it forces you to get lower under the bar. Just keep your back tight , with your arms out so far you can roll your upper back easy. 

Good luck man hope this helps.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Start light though. I don't know what you pull but I go with like 225 snatch grip. When you reach out it forces you to get lower under the bar. Just keep your back tight , with your arms out so far you can roll your upper back easy.
> 
> Good luck man hope this helps.



I'm not quite in league with you monsters, but I pull 550 conventional. 225 should feel "light" which is cool so I can groove the form. Thanks, Mate.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 26, 2014)

This is a good idea Noble. Ive had good luck with it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 26, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I'm not quite in league with you monsters, but I pull 550 conventional. 225 should feel "light" which is cool so I can groove the form. Thanks, Mate.





If you want a break from it.  Try pulling regular but stand on a plate.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 26, 2014)

Snatch deads will work quads more.

Try dimmel deads.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Snatch deads will work quads more.
> 
> Try dimmel deads.



I somehow put the horror of dimmel deads of of my mind. Dimmel deads will toast your posterior chain like nothing else.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2014)

Bloody Hell...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 26, 2014)

Look up Dave Tate's video and do try them with bands. That's how I like to do them. High reps with bands. Like 4 sets of 15-20.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks a lot like rapid RDLs performed in succession. You get this in the hamstrings before it fries your low back?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 26, 2014)

Why not some ghr's with some bands or weight too? Love ghr's


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why not some ghr's with some bands or weight too? Love ghr's



I love 'em too, but no GHR bench at the gym.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 26, 2014)

Baby got back.


----------

